# primed walls...now what?



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey everybody, (didn't know if this was atmosphere or finishing touches. It is a large project so I posted here)

I decided to prime my garage walls so I can paint instead of hanging black plastic. I now have stark white walls in the haunt portion of my garage.(now I want to prime the rest of the garage but that is another story, ugh...uneven drywall,lousy taping, etc)

First I thought I'd paint a faux brick/stone pattern but now I am thinking I can just age them or something.

Any suggestions for an easy way to haunt-up my walls? I am not opposed to painting fake cracks, dotting on some mossy green, aging etc. .... Or even leaving them white to reflect the lights and just doing the fake busted walls.

I have about a 8 x 12 area on each side of the garage. I'd like to be able to finish this next weekend.

Thanks
~HB~


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about drawing on a great big spider web? No, wait - do a big cave opening like the Randyaz tarot card I did but leave out the flashing skellie (don't want to scare the TOTs THAT badly) and put in those yellow eyes peeping out from the darkness. And maybe some silhouettes of bats hanging down.

When did you need to finish this?:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! Too elaborate for me. I am not much of an artist.
I was going to put large scene setter spirits on the walls....Maybe that is all I should do.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

If you want to age them just use watered down paints and apply with a sponge. Just soak up the paint and squeeze toward the top of the wall and it will create streaks/stains.Then you can go over that with non-watered down paints using a brush to create heavier streaks. Check out the panel pic I posted on my thread http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17154 ...which I haven't updated in a longggg time.All I used is green and black on a white primer panel, but really you can use any colors you have lying around....Maybe add some red for a nice bloody/rusty look... Believe it or not, it is really simple and doesn't take too much time at all.I saw your vodoo queen tombstone, and the distressing is really great, I'm sure you could do even better with a wall(its pretty much the same technique) I would try out the fake busted wall too, it would look great.:zombie:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Kings Crypt. That looks good. I am going to have to set some lights up to see what I want to do with this. I may end up dripping some paint.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Painting realistic stone on a wall is a PITA, even with a stencil.

My only suggestion is to use a charcoal colored paint, as opposed to true black. Charcoal is one step down from black, looks black but isn't as deep. It blends with other colors better than true black. Not sure how fancy you want to get on a wall- you can always bluetape off a spider web design & just roller black paint over it, then remove the tape.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You've got a little experience painting stone with the brick mold...
The method I used on my hallway is really easy to do. Water based paint, spray bottle and thinned paint. Shoot me a pm if you want a little more detailed explanation of the process.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Kinda hard to tell from this pic, but the walls and ceiling here have a very stone-like look. They were done with a glaze and a "rag off" technique. Messy, but a good look.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I am kinda liking the dark gray...hmmm dark gray with some light gray ragged on might do the trick. I could add some streaks too.


hmmmmmmm


----------

